# Apache, php et les autres sous X 10.1



## Titanium31 (16 Octobre 2001)

Apres réinstall, complete, de l'OS X 10.1 afin de bénéficier d'une partition wap, je viens de m'apercevoir, qu'il m'est désormais impossible de compiler Apache 1.3.20, j'obtiens en fin de make :
/usr/bin/ld: -undefined error must be used when -twolevel_namespace is in effect
make[4]: *** [mod_vhost_alias.so] Erreur 1
make[3]: *** [all] Erreur 1
make[2]: *** [subdirs] Erreur 1
make[1]: *** [build-std] Erreur 2
make: *** [build] Erreur 2
./configure ne sort pas d'erreur, qqn a eu le meme pbm ???

Daniel


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (16 Octobre 2001)

EUh la version de APache installé par défaut dans OsX.1 est la 1.3.20... donc voilà, t'es pas obligé de la revcompiler, sion je ne sait pas d'ou vient le problème..


Mais ce message auraitplus lien dans  la section Unix ....


----------



## Titanium31 (16 Octobre 2001)

euh sorry, mais au fait comment savoir la version d'apache ???


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (16 Octobre 2001)

uh moi tout simplement, je fait un : 
http://loaclhost/fdsdjqsdl.htm 

et comme l fichier n'exispe pas, il me dit : 


```

```

Sinon, tu va voir le fichier de configuration de APache aussi, il te le dit


----------



## Titanium31 (16 Octobre 2001)

et php il est installé ???
j'obtiens :
/usr/bin/ld: -undefined error must be used when -twolevel_namespace is in effect
make[1]: *** [libphp4.la] Erreur 1
make: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1
lors du make ?????

je pense qu'il y a un pbm avec "-twolevel_namespace is in effect"
Daniel


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (16 Octobre 2001)

Php est installé, et pour en savoir un peu plus sur celui-ci, tu fait un fichier contenant : 

&lt;?php

phpinfo()

?&gt;

tu l'enregistre en phpinfo.php

et tu glisses celui-ci dans : 

Library &gt; Web Server &gt; Documents

et ensuite, tu fait un : 
http://localhost.phpinfo.php 

et voilà, quelque news sur php


----------



## Titanium31 (16 Octobre 2001)

Je l'avais fait mùais IE me repond quèil ne connait pas les extensions php et télécharge le fichier c'est tout ...
ceci dit j'ai décommenté les lignes AddType dans httpd.conf
alors ????

Daniel


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (16 Octobre 2001)

IL y a 4 lignes à décommenté... 

à la ligne 241 (normalement...): 
LoadModule php4_module       libexec/httpd/libphp4.so 

à la ligne 283 (normalement...): 
AddModule mod_php4.c

Au ligne 845 et 846 : 

AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps

et aussi, tu peux mettre : 

aux lignes 444 : 

&lt;IfModule mod_dir.c&gt;
    DirectoryIndex index.php index.html
&lt;/IfModule&gt;


----------



## Titanium31 (16 Octobre 2001)

oops j'en avais oublié des lignes, ca marche maintenant.
Mais ca ne resoud pas le probleme de compilation, j'ai trouvé des infos dans un fichier  dans le dossier Developer à propos de "twolevel_namespace is in effect" mais j'y comprends rien, et je ne retrouve plus le fichier ... 

Dès que je le trouve je reviens ...

Daniel


----------

